# Totally Tongue Out Photo Contest



## PetGuide.com (May 6, 2013)

> *Send us a photo of your dog with his tongue out for your chance to win a set of Uglies Dog Toys*
> 
> It's not rude to stick out your tongue - well, at least in this case. That's because we're announcing our Totally Tongue Out Photo Contest!
> 
> ...


Read more about the Totally Tongue Out Photo Contest at PetGuide.com.


----------



## Hsusa (Dec 21, 2014)

I missed the deadline but this is a pretty cute tongue out picture!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

That is a darling tongue out picture.:whoo: You got my vote.


----------



## MochaKat (Dec 28, 2014)

My rescued Mocha had to have all her teeth removed so her tongue is always out. Here she is starring in a music video for Christmas too! 



 My husband wrote and recorded the song.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

MochaKat said:


> My rescued Mocha had to have all her teeth removed so her tongue is always out. Here she is starring in a music video for Christmas too!
> 
> 
> 
> My husband wrote and recorded the song.


I just responded to your post on Havanese in the Snow. Now that I know it was an original song, I am more impressed. It was great!


----------



## Hsusa (Dec 21, 2014)

that was great! Mocha is a little cutie and I loved the song.


----------



## MochaKat (Dec 28, 2014)

*Mocha at Christmas!*

Thank you. I'm still trying to understand how to post here. She is such a willing subject! Our cats started out in the video but got bored. My husband is a pro and the video was a last minute way to share the song...


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Awww…Mocha is just precious! Love the song too


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

MochaKat said:


> Thank you. I'm still trying to understand how to post here. She is such a willing subject! Our cats started out in the video but got bored. My husband is a pro and the video was a last minute way to share the song...


Not to change the subject, but I just found several of your husband's performances on YouTube. He is a very accomplished musician and I thoroughly enjoy his style of guitar playing along with his singing voice. So glad that you posted the video. Bravo!


----------



## civano (Sep 29, 2014)

MochaKat said:


> My rescued Mocha had to have all her teeth removed so her tongue is always out. Here she is starring in a music video for Christmas too!
> 
> 
> 
> My husband wrote and recorded the song.


What a lovely song and Mocha is so precious!


----------



## Mabel2 (Jan 14, 2015)

*Hello Pet Lover!*

I am new to this place and hoping to here all your pet experience.


----------

